#ubuntu-accessibility 2010-11-01
<maco> !sru | AlanBell
<ubot2> AlanBell: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<maco> AlanBell: if its just a typo thats a simple sru to do... well.. hrmph except that then translations break...so maybe not
<maco> AlanBell: no modificatiosn = *not* DFSG free. it could go in non-free/multiverse maybe
<Pendulum> hi
<TheMuso> Hey Pendulum.
<Pendulum> hi TheMuso how goes?
<TheMuso> Pendulum: Not too bad thanks. Almost about to head off to bed. Yourself?
<Pendulum> similar here. I'm still in Orlando and spend the day at Disney :)
 * Pendulum thanks MichelleQ1 for the use of her spare room ;-)
<MichelleQ1> :)
<AlanBell> maco: thanks, I figured the best way to get a braille font that was OFL licensed would be to draw it myself
<nigelb> AlanBell: Debian is now frozen, we'll have to wait for it to unfreeze
<nigelb> an NMU is non-maintainer upload
<nigelb> unlike ubuntu, we can't just barge into a debian package
<UndiFineD> good morning
<AlanBell> maco: http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/LibertusBraille.ttf
<nigelb> AlanBell: NICE!
<AlanBell> I am really surprised there are not *loads* of braille fonts out there
<AlanBell> because it is such an easy font to completely do in a couple of hours, I would think it would be a standard exercise for anyone learning a font design tool
<AlanBell> I couldn't find one that was OFL licensed, which is basically what is needed to use it as a webfont
<AlanBell> or to get it in Ubuntu
<AlanBell> oh nigelb did you see my Faisal etherpad?
<nigelb> I did :)
<nigelb> Nicely done
<nigelb> I like the bit at the end where we descirbe how he should be helped
<AlanBell> authentically Indian?
<nigelb> that I'm not sure.
<AlanBell> ok, well feel free to fix anything that is blatently unbelievable about him
<JanC> AlanBell: DejaVu Sans, DejaVu Serif, FreeMono & Sawarabi Gothic are all fonts in the Ubuntu repositories that contain Braille glyphs...
<JanC> they aren't exactly OFL licensed, but they are free
<JanC> http://fontstruct.fontshop.com/fontstructions/show/braille_font is also CC-BY-SA
<JanC> BTW: FontMatrix is very useful to find what fonts support certain glyphs
<JanC> http://yudit.org/download/fonts/UBraille/ is free too
<AlanBell> janc yes, but I wanted a font with the glyphs in the A-z positions
<JanC> well, that's wrong of course, you should use the correct keyboard layout instead...  ;)
<JanC> actually, it seems like it's impossible to select the braille layout in the Ubunt uGUI tools?  :-/
<JanC> actually, that keyboard layout is a bit weird, but it might make typing quite fast once you're used to it
<JanC> every character requires 2 keypresses, but no need to move your fingers ever...
<AlanBell> how did you get to that layout JanC?
<JanC> I had been reading the list of layouts to answer a couple of questions on askubuntu
<JanC> the layout is named 'brai'
<AlanBell> my font means you can flip between Braille and latin by changing the font
<AlanBell> so how do you enable it without the GUI tool?
<JanC> I guess you can set it system-wide in /etc/default/console-setup
<JanC> there must be an xkb tool too
<JanC> I did only look at the layout source files
<JanC> acually, maybe it even works different from what I thought
#ubuntu-accessibility 2010-11-02
<charlie-tca> I made some updates to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility/doc/StartGuide
<charlie-tca> I think it is now usable
<charlie-tca> Are the accessibility personas on wiki.ubuntu.com ? It would help to be able to refer to them 
 * UndiFineD is
<UndiFineD> AlanBell is too
<UndiFineD> JanC_ is, but I think under a different username
<charlie-tca> Not people, the personas to describe the different disablilies
<UndiFineD> oh :p
<AlanBell> charlie-tca: not yet
<UndiFineD> misunderstood
<charlie-tca> Thanks, AlanBell 
<charlie-tca> np, UndiFineD 
<AlanBell> charlie-tca: the faisal one is coming along nicely
<AlanBell> http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/faisal
<charlie-tca> great! I know we will have some really good information to work with in them
<AlanBell> etherpad is a nicer tool for editing stuff frequently, they will go into the wiki for long term slower updates and presentation
<charlie-tca> yup. that works for me. I just keep trying to refer to them in the wiki and I hit a dead end
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility/Personas
<AlanBell> that is now the index page for the personas
<AlanBell> and we can move them one by one from the pad to the wiki as appropriate
<charlie-tca> Thank you very much
<charlie-tca> Yay! progress
<MichelleQ1> AlanBell: working on Henrietta's persona is on my task-list for next week.
<AlanBell> great
<AlanBell> I am going to continue on Faisal and get that one really polished to use as a template for the others
<MichelleQ1> awesome
#ubuntu-accessibility 2010-11-03
<proudhawk> ok, anyone have some time? I placed 10.04 LTS on a powerbook G3. the only thing that won;t work is orca. espeak will not speak and generates a huge log file with bad instruction ))).... nd the default synthasizer reverts to dummy and all that says is to check the logs
<proudhawk> without a working orca, I can't use that machine portably. as it is, I have to ssh into it just to use it
<proudhawk> so? anyone have a clue or am I whistling in the dark here (bad joke from a blind person, but what can I say)
<proudhawk> ooops. thats bad instruction 0000
<proudhawk> well, I've been in here over 2 hours and not one peep. what kind of help channel is this?
<proudhawk> gah! I give up. no answers here
<AlanBell> dammit
<AlanBell> need more people idling in here
<UndiFineD> good morning
<AlanBell> morning
<AlanBell> ah, UndiFineD, have you seen the personas and background to that project?
<UndiFineD> yes I have seen the page
<AlanBell> which one do you want to take on?
<AlanBell> Daniela would be a good one if you know orca
<UndiFineD> yes i can do that
 * AlanBell updates some wiki pages
<proudhawk> ok, anyone alive in here?
<UndiFineD> hello proudhawk 
<UndiFineD> you were in before :)
<UndiFineD> proudhawk, you had a question about orca / espeak ?
<proudhawk> there uou are
<UndiFineD> sorry, I was asleep earlier
<proudhawk> I have a problem on 10.04 LTS where orca doesn't work correctly. everything else works except that one thing (and only in the dummy driver)
<proudhawk> this is on a powerbook G3 lombard
<UndiFineD> I have not encountered that issue before but I will search for it, for a potential cause
<proudhawk> the espeak logs are like 700 MB large
<proudhawk> I can post snippets of logs here.
<UndiFineD> please, paste logs to paste.ubuntu.com
<proudhawk> I'll have to trim the espeak one. its huge
<UndiFineD> I understand :)
<proudhawk> hang on one. ssh'ing into that box now.
<proudhawk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/525209/
<proudhawk> there is the paste
<proudhawk> I hate having to use voiceover on an ssh llink just to use a machine I want to use by itself
<proudhawk> I haven't tried 10.10 LTS yet
<UndiFineD> sorry proudhawk I just had a orca crash on me myself
<UndiFineD> 10.10 is not a LTS version
<proudhawk> oh really? its up there
<UndiFineD> but the official support lasts till the next Long Term Support version
<proudhawk> ok, so, I stick with 10.04 and try to figure out why orca won't use the default synth and espeak spits out a huge log, slows the machine to the point of unusability and then forces a hard boot
<UndiFineD> is this your message ?
<UndiFineD> When starting espeak, the following error message is displayed. Invalid 
<UndiFineD> instruction 0000 for phoneme followed by a letter such as h or l. This message 
<UndiFineD> is repeatedly shown in the terminal untill espeak ends with a segmentation 
<UndiFineD> fault. I am using Debian Squeeze on a powerpc64 machine. Thanks.
<proudhawk> no
<proudhawk> part of that is related, but is not my message
<UndiFineD> then it is found by another powerpc user as well
<UndiFineD> proudhawk, there is a patch available
<UndiFineD> it was released on august 1st
<UndiFineD> so you will need a version higher than: 1.43.03
<proudhawk> it didnt update then
<UndiFineD> on ubuntu 10.10 that is: espeak --help
<UndiFineD> eSpeak text-to-speech: 1.44.04  14.Sep.10
<proudhawk> too many messages at once. I didn;'t understand any of that
<UndiFineD> ubuntu 10.10 does have the patched version
<UndiFineD> it is espeak version 1.44.04
<proudhawk> ok
<UndiFineD> released on september 14th
<proudhawk> so I need to get the 10.10 version
<UndiFineD> let me search for that one in 10.04
<proudhawk> ok
<UndiFineD> you can download the .deb file and install it manually
<UndiFineD> it only depends on one library
<UndiFineD> libportaudio0
<UndiFineD> you can download it from this location
<UndiFineD> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/espeak/espeak-data_1.44.05~really-1.44.04-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<UndiFineD> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/espeak/libespeak1_1.44.05~really-1.44.04-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<UndiFineD> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/espeak/espeak_1.44.05~really-1.44.04-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<proudhawk> you keep sending too fast, growl sends everything to voiceover at the same time
<proudhawk> can you send the link for the download and whatever instructions needed to install?
<proudhawk> tooo many at once
<Pici> Er, some of those links are for different arches.
<UndiFineD> yeah I just noticed Pici 
<UndiFineD> proudhawk, I will make it easy
<proudhawk> ok, what I got was a lot of noise because they all tried to speak at once. have a heart heree, I am blind and need to get messages 1 line at time
<Pici> Sorry.
<UndiFineD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/525225/
<proudhawk> none of those links seem to be for ppc
<UndiFineD> ubuntu only releases i386 and amd64
<proudhawk> grrrrrr
<UndiFineD> there is http://espeak.sourceforge.net/
<proudhawk> great.... I'm going to have to compile from sources
<proudhawk> you have any idea how long thats going to take on a 333 Mhz processor?
<UndiFineD> long enough and terribly confusing for you
<proudhawk> it was bad enough when I had a little sight, now that I have none, its a new ball game
<UndiFineD> my girlfriend is blind on one eye and so is my daughter
<proudhawk> hmmm. one eye only?
<UndiFineD> the other side is failing, Kootz disease
<proudhawk> I am cursed with having BOTH eyes in that condition
<proudhawk> ouch
<proudhawk> which one has that
<UndiFineD> so now, I am afraid I will have to find someone else with a powerpc to compile a linux binary espeak for you
<UndiFineD> both of them
<proudhawk> I wish I had a g4 here. then I could have you remotely access it
<UndiFineD> the last one ibm made is a power6
<proudhawk> oh man. I can teell you that you are going to be in for a lot of emotions
<UndiFineD> very rare
<proudhawk> so I've heard
<UndiFineD> we already are, all of us have ADD
<proudhawk> just wait, there's more
<proudhawk> mine happened 4 months ago from an infection
<proudhawk> this means I m still dealing with the loss
<proudhawk> so, how far along are they?
<UndiFineD> so besides learning you dealing with the change too
<proudhawk> I would recammend they learn braille asap. better to learn now than later
<proudhawk> and, my spelling sucks
<UndiFineD> I make more typos than you in an hour
<proudhawk> rea lly? I am still relearning to touchtype
<UndiFineD> just posted the question to the forum and on #ubuntu
<UndiFineD> hope someone will respond soon
<UndiFineD> to compile it for you
<proudhawk> well, I might be able to get some sighted assistance here, but they wont be computer litterate
<proudhawk> I missed the first 2 lines of that, can you repeat
<UndiFineD> just posted the question to the forum and on #ubuntu
<proudhawk> ok
<UndiFineD> hope someone will respond soon
<proudhawk> ok
<proudhawk> I hope it doesn't take too long
<proudhawk> anyway, I can be reached via e-mail at eric.oyen@gmail.com
<proudhawk> if you need some help dealing with the blindness issues, let me know
<UndiFineD> thank you
<proudhawk> if you can, you can send notice there about the patch as well. I have to go, rent due
<proudhawk> bbiab
<UndiFineD> ok proudhawk 
<UndiFineD> proudhawk,
<UndiFineD> it appears they are already available on another location
<Pendulum> hiya
<UndiFineD> he penelope
<JanC> hi UndiFineD  ☺
<UndiFineD> :)
<JanC> so, yeah, there is an archive for PPC, just not on the main archive server, but on the ports server instead
<UndiFineD> I am waiting for proudhawk to return
<JanC> also, the PPC builds are probably not well-tested, but you can only try...
<UndiFineD> the issue was this: http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-dist@lists.debian.org/msg809075.html
<JanC> makes sense
<proudhawk> I am back
<UndiFineD> great
<Pendulum> hi proudhawk 
<Pendulum> btw, hi UndiFineD 
<Pendulum> sorry I haven't been around. I did a couple days post-UDS at Disney and now I'm recovering and fighting ubuflu :-/
<UndiFineD> we solved your issue proudhawk 
<UndiFineD> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7607669/get-espeak.sh
<proudhawk> is that for me?
<UndiFineD> yes
<proudhawk> I run the script there and it gets the file, correct?
<UndiFineD> yes, that script will get the files and install them
<JanC> eh, wouldn't it be better to set the correct sources?
<JanC> correct apt sources
<JanC> or is this for a debian system?
<UndiFineD> yes it would JanC
<UndiFineD> but it is eassier when he can hear what he is doing .. right
<JanC> oh, as a workaround to get started, right
<JanC> forgot about that, sorry
<proudhawk> this is why I will be running from an ssh session to the machine in question
<UndiFineD> do I need to repost the script proudhawk  ?
<proudhawk> ok, had to install lynx there so I can get the script
<proudhawk> I copied the link
<UndiFineD> wget does the same thing, without leaving the commandline
<proudhawk> there is that
<UndiFineD> wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7607669/get-espeak.sh
<JanC> w3m is often installed by default instead of lynx nowadays
<proudhawk> btw, my xchat beeped but didn't report a message to growl. was that a whisper defind?
<UndiFineD> JanC, for proudhawk I leave deliberate pauzes in the chat
<JanC> UndiFineD: okay, I will shutup for now  ☺
<proudhawk> ok, I heard the beep, but no speech. 
<UndiFineD> no I did not whisper to you proudhawk 
<proudhawk> ok, something is up. I know there is text there, but growl doesn't think its a chan message.
<UndiFineD> you can execute the script by
<UndiFineD> bash get-espeak.sh
<proudhawk> ok
<proudhawk> btw, you sent text to the chan differently than this last 2 times. I had to screen revview to find out what it was
<charlie-tca> hello, Pendulum 
<Pendulum> hi charlie-tca 
<charlie-tca> Made it home?
<charlie-tca> It was great to meet you finally at UDS!
<Pendulum> yes
<Pendulum> good to meet  you too
<charlie-tca> Let me know if there are any issues with the wiki changes. It is a continuous process
<charlie-tca> I have two days a week to documentation/wiki/etc
<charlie-tca> two days to bugs now
<proudhawk> looks like some errors. let me paste to the site
<UndiFineD> ok
<proudhawk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/525308/
<Pendulum> I got home about 3 hours ago so I am no where near that organised yet
<UndiFineD> get-espeak.sh: line 4: pause: command not found
<UndiFineD> that aint so bad
<proudhawk> look further down
<proudhawk> it gets dicey
<UndiFineD> ah yes
<UndiFineD> wrong order of installation
<proudhawk> oh man!
<charlie-tca> Pendulum: sorry. Sounds like you might want to get a little rest
<UndiFineD> the last one was needed first
<UndiFineD> sudo dpkg --install libespeak1_1.44.05~really-1.44.04-0ubuntu1_powerpc.deb
<UndiFineD> sudo dpkg --install espeak_1.44.05~really-1.44.04-0ubuntu1_powerpc.deb
<proudhawk> I tried the first one you just pasted.
<proudhawk> sudo dpkg --install libespeak1_1.44.05~really-1.44.04-0ubuntu1_powerpc.deb
<proudhawk> (Reading database ... 108091 files and directories currently installed.)
<proudhawk> Preparing to replace libespeak1 1.44.05~really-1.44.04-0ubuntu1 (using libespeak1_1.44.05~really-1.44.04-0ubuntu1_powerpc.deb) ...
<proudhawk> Unpacking replacement libespeak1 ...
<proudhawk> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libespeak1:
<proudhawk>  libespeak1 depends on libportaudio2 (>= 19+svn20100220); however:
<proudhawk>   Version of libportaudio2 on system is 19+svn20090620-0ubuntu2.
<proudhawk> dpkg: error processing libespeak1 (--install):
<proudhawk>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<proudhawk> Errors were encountered while processing:
<proudhawk>  libespeak1
<proudhawk> its fighting me
<proudhawk> the version is >= and it still complains?
<UndiFineD> yes it is, because that one is not available
<Pendulum> charlie-tca: yeah. i really have only about 3 things I'm planning on getting done
<proudhawk> thats nuts. not available. I hate having to do this the hard way. I just once I'd like to have something that "just works"
<UndiFineD> so do we proudhawk 
<proudhawk> can you say that in regular chat. growl isn't reading that
<Pendulum> proudhawk: err. I meant only 3 (minor) things I plan on getting done this week
<UndiFineD> so do we
<proudhawk> hmmmm. I think I see the probelem. growl thinks that anything addressed to me is not a chan message.
<UndiFineD> I am looking for the libportaudio2 library
<Pendulum> bah, I fail at typing
 * Pendulum goes away
 * UndiFineD gives a hug to Pendulum 
<UndiFineD> proudhawk, 
<UndiFineD> wget http://ports.ubuntu.com/pool/main/p/portaudio19/portaudio19-dev_19+svn20100802-0ubuntu1_powerpc.deb
<UndiFineD> hmm, that might be wrong
<UndiFineD> wget http://ports.ubuntu.com/pool/main/p/portaudio19/libportaudio2_19+svn20100802-0ubuntu1_powerpc.deb
<proudhawk> ok, check that and let me know. I haven't figured out growl yet
<UndiFineD> last line
<proudhawk> GAH! dependency errors.
<proudhawk> (Reading database ... 108091 files and directories currently installed.)
<proudhawk> Preparing to replace libportaudio2 19+svn20090620-0ubuntu2 (using libportaudio2_19+svn20100802-0ubuntu1_powerpc.deb) ...
<proudhawk> Unpacking replacement libportaudio2 ...
<proudhawk> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libportaudio2:
<JanC> maybe it's better to let proudhawk download a correct APT sources.lst first?
<proudhawk>  libportaudio2 depends on libjack-jackd2-0 (>= 1.9.5~dfsg-14) | libjack-0.116; however:
<proudhawk>   Package libjack-jackd2-0 is not installed.
<proudhawk>   Package libjack-0.116 is not installed.
<proudhawk> dpkg: error processing libportaudio2 (--install):
<proudhawk>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<proudhawk> Errors were encountered while processing:
<proudhawk>  libportaudio2
<proudhawk> I might need that.
<JanC> proudhawk: what version of Ubuntu are you trying to use?
<UndiFineD> yes like JanC said you need a correct apt  sources.list
<proudhawk> got one handy?
<UndiFineD> wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7607669/sources.list
<UndiFineD> and that one needs to replace /etc/apt/sources.list
<proudhawk> replace that one with my current one?
<proudhawk> thats what I thought
<JanC> UndiFineD: I'm not sure that's correct
<proudhawk> let me make a backup first
<JanC> UndiFineD: you probably need to remove the "ubuntu" at the end of the URL
<JanC> URLs
<UndiFineD> oh ok 
<proudhawk> kk. let me edit it
<UndiFineD> I am not sure if security does patches for powerpc
<JanC> there is a -security repository
<UndiFineD> wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7607669/sources.list
<proudhawk> updating
<proudhawk> ok, that one was a bust, I'll try the last one
<proudhawk> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security/universe Packages
<proudhawk> Err http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security/restricted Packages
<proudhawk>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.37 80]
<proudhawk> Err http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security/main Packages
<proudhawk>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.37 80]
<proudhawk> Err http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security/multiverse Packages
<proudhawk>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.37 80]
<proudhawk> Err http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security/universe Packages
<proudhawk>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.37 80]
<proudhawk> Fetched 38.7kB in 2s (18.6kB/s)
<proudhawk> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-security/restricted/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.37 80]
<proudhawk> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-security/main/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.37 80]
<proudhawk> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-security/multiverse/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.37 80]
<proudhawk> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-security/universe/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.37 80]
<proudhawk> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<JanC> security repositories are also on ports.ubuntu.com, not security.ubuntu.com
<charlie-tca> !pastebin
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<proudhawk> got it
<proudhawk> let me edit the sources list and change security
<UndiFineD> wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7607669/sources.list
<UndiFineD> already updated
<proudhawk> woot
<UndiFineD> sudo apt-get update   working for you ?
<proudhawk> yes
<proudhawk> installing 2 packages that weren't installed now
<UndiFineD> and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<proudhawk> gah! 
<UndiFineD> issues ?
<proudhawk> package not available but referenced  by another package
<JanC> \o/ (emoticon representing a person throwing his/her two hands in the air, yelling "yipee")
<JanC> oops
<JanC> yelling too early...
<proudhawk> libjack-jackd2-0 is not available, but is referred to by another package
<proudhawk> all I need is those 2 and I can get everything working.
<UndiFineD> wget http://ports.ubuntu.com/pool/main/j/jackd2/libjack-jackd2-0_1.9.6~dfsg-1ubuntu1_powerpc.deb
<proudhawk> these twothis is getting frustrating
<proudhawk> more dependency errors
<proudhawk> conflicting packages
<proudhawk> is there a force command with dpkg?
<UndiFineD> yes
<UndiFineD> dpkg --force --install 
<proudhawk> says unknown options
<UndiFineD> JanC, is it dpkg --force-install
<proudhawk> nope
<JanC> you should use apt-get
<JanC> if possible
<UndiFineD> which packages are conflicting ?
<UndiFineD> libjack-jackd2-0 and ?
<proudhawk> libjack-jackd2-0 conflicts with libjack0
<proudhawk> looking force-help now
<proudhawk> looks like force-all will work
<proudhawk> it didn't like that. had to upgrade libstdc++6 and than do an apt-get -f install
<proudhawk> and now its removing orca
<proudhawk> libjack-jackd2-0: Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.5) but 4.4.3-4ubuntu5 is to be installed
<proudhawk> this is the problem with bleeding edge
<UndiFineD> yes
<UndiFineD> proudhawk, 
<UndiFineD> would it help if we could find someone local for you ?
<proudhawk> definitely
<proudhawk> I just don't have any spare money to give them
<proudhawk> btw, I am in phoenix arizona
<UndiFineD> money ? most us love to help out, for free
<proudhawk> :) I usually try to donate some funds. unfortunately, this month has been thin (fixed incomes are a drag)
<proudhawk> libjack-jackd2-0 depends on libstdc++6 (>= 4.5); however:
<proudhawk>   Version of libstdc++6 on system is 4.4.3-4ubuntu5
<proudhawk> and I can't seem to find that later version. brb nature break
<UndiFineD> :)
<proudhawk> ok back
<UndiFineD> I found a loco channel for you: #Ubuntu-US-AZ 
<UndiFineD> which you could join for local support and maybe meet up with people
<UndiFineD> wget http://ports.ubuntu.com/pool/main/g/gcc-4.5/libstdc++6_4.5.1-9ubuntu1_powerpc.deb
<proudhawk> linux never seemed to pose this much of a problem before (and that was back whe I only had limited eyesight). UndefineD ty for the info. btw, reguarding your family member and the other half that are going blind, you are going to find this much frustration. I am trying to work through it myself. all I can say is, be patient and if they say they can't do something, show them how
<UndiFineD> which is part of gcc-4.5
<UndiFineD> so 
<UndiFineD> sudo apt-get install gcc-4.5
<proudhawk> it hung reading package lists
<UndiFineD> man your install gives issues
<proudhawk> this is just 10.04. I wonder what 10.10 LTS will bring
<UndiFineD> maybe it is best to find some local knowledgeable support first
<UndiFineD> proudhawk, we are working on that :) 
<proudhawk> grrrrr. growl still doesn't read messages with my name in them
<UndiFineD> we are working on that :) 
<UndiFineD> lets introduce you on #Ubuntu-US-AZ 
<proudhawk> I am using Xchat with growl under OS X snow leopard. its the only accessible method I have to use irc with VoiceOVer
<proudhawk> certainly is slow in there
<UndiFineD> yorokobi spoke to me, but he is keeping quiet, probably because he thinks he cannot help
<proudhawk> hmmm. well, some assistance is better than none
<proudhawk> E: Couldn't find package gcc-4.5
<UndiFineD> very odd
<UndiFineD> as it is there on the server
#ubuntu-accessibility 2010-11-04
<UndiFineD> proudhawk, 
<UndiFineD> It has been 1 am
<UndiFineD> and I like to go to bed
<UndiFineD> but I sure hope we will talk again
<Cheri703> hello...
<proudhawk> greetz
<Cheri703> so...2 things, one is that rww says you guys should update your meeting time :)
<Cheri703> the other is something I'm sure someone has noted before, but I ran into it again tonight and it just seems so incredibly illogical when I encounter it
<proudhawk> I'm not sure what meeting you are referencing.
<Cheri703> in the room topic
<Cheri703>  Next Team Meeting, September 15, 2010 21:00 UTC
<Cheri703> the other is in reference to the on-screen keyboard
<proudhawk> oh. ok. I am not part of the meetings yet. btw, I am a blind user here.
<Cheri703> well, (as far as I can tell) there is no way to access the on-screen keyboard without using a keyboard
<Cheri703> unless it has been pre-set to open at start
<Cheri703> and once the on-screen keyboard is open, it is not accessible when needing to enter a password for administrative tasks. (again, perhaps it is, but not in a quick use case)
<proudhawk> give a couple of seconds between messages. it starts getting hard to hear 3 things at once
<Cheri703> sorry
<proudhawk> it happens.
<proudhawk> an on screen keyboard needing admin access? thats funny
<Cheri703> well, not the keyboard needing access
<proudhawk> hmmmm
<Cheri703> but if you wanted to open synaptic (or anything else needing admin privileges), you have to enter a password, this greys out all other programs INCLUDING the keyboard, so you're unable to enter password
<proudhawk> oh brother. what desktop is this on?
<Cheri703> I have experienced it on both ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10
<Cheri703> especially the inability to open the keyboard without typing in some way (as far as I can tell)
<proudhawk> ooooh kay....  well, I haven't seen that yet. however, I have had no end of trouble getting orca to work on a powerbook G3
<proudhawk> I even have someone on skype acting as my eyes
<fuzzyvader> thats me
<fuzzyvader> :)
<Cheri703> :)
<fuzzyvader> he's not gettting emoticons
<Cheri703> smiley
<Cheri703> colon right parentheses
<proudhawk> oh
<proudhawk> don't worry about it
<Cheri703> I may amuse myself by spelling out emoticons in the future semi colon capital p
<fuzzyvader> ell oh ell
<Cheri703> ha ha
<Cheri703> proudhawk: have you heard about a tv show called "covert affairs"? there is a blind man on there that has a ridiculously unreasonable computer
<proudhawk> ROFL
<proudhawk> rofl. its not that  unreasonable. I have one
<proudhawk> its called a mac
<Cheri703> has a braille bar that runs interactive and changing bumps so he can read info?
<proudhawk> oh yah. tnats a 40 cell braille display unit. it can react in real time
<Cheri703> wow, that's really cool! I didn't know that actually existed!
<proudhawk> yes, it does. and its expensive as hell (about $6,000)
<Cheri703> I would imagine
<Cheri703> I don't know how one can help with the accessibility team other than coding, I'm not a programmer, but I'd be interested in helping in any way I can. I have deaf relatives, a brother with severe hearing loss, a friend who is very visually impaired, and I have helped with (and hope to train) service dogs for varying uses.
<fuzzyvader> skype seems to be a great addition for those than can't seen and those that are willing to help
<proudhawk> well, I am totally blind (about 4 months now). before I was a low partial (functional large print was abot it)
<fuzzyvader> s/seen/see
<Cheri703> fuzzyvader: do you just read along with the irc room? or what?
<fuzzyvader> eh?
<fuzzyvader> I'm on skype with proudhawk and reading his screen to him
<fuzzyvader> and whatever messages he misses from here
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<proudhawk> woot orca is working!
<Cheri703> yay!
<proudhawk> well, thanks to <fuzzyvader> II was able to get a working 10.10 LTS orca configured and up and running. his eyes by skype and my fingers on the keyboard
<proudhawk> orca works, but there were a couple of stutters. not sure why orca failed the 2 times, but everything is recovered
<UndiFineD> good morning
<proudhawk> boo!
<proudhawk> so? whats up?
<UndiFineD> hey
<proudhawk> got speech working on the G#
<UndiFineD> so you can "hear" us now
<proudhawk> hehehe
<proudhawk> yeah, I still need to install an irc client on there
<proudhawk> but espeak works now (using the 10.10 LTS version
<UndiFineD> do you prefer a CLI like client or GUI interface
<proudhawk> the gui works ok for my means. I can use cli anytime I want. but some thing like web browsing are a  bit limited
<UndiFineD> CLI: irssi or BitchX are the ones I know
<UndiFineD> GUI: xchat
<proudhawk> hmmmm. let me see if that one is in the package repository
<UndiFineD> bitchx is not
<proudhawk> whoa. something caused my G3 to freeze (again)
<UndiFineD> I find orca failing on me from time to time
<UndiFineD> as in, logging me out
<proudhawk> well, this was an ssh session installing a bunch of packages
<proudhawk> I can tell that something is off. orca is supposed to start on startup and sometimes it doesn't
<UndiFineD> and now it doesn't
<proudhawk> actually it does. not sure what is going on. checking the logs now
<proudhawk> its something on the system. it just went unresponsive with nothing running
<proudhawk> whoa. system load at 11.94
<UndiFineD> something is going bad
<proudhawk> udisks-daemon using 99% cpu
<UndiFineD> udisk depends upon the system bus, which you also you for voice
<UndiFineD> use
<proudhawk> well, let me reboot that machine and see if it calms down
<proudhawk> its behaving like there's a runaway process or a memory leak
<proudhawk> even sudo reboot is taking a very long time to respond
<UndiFineD> yes, shutting down is taking longer than starting up, as it seems
<proudhawk> it finally rebooted
<proudhawk> I am wondering if the HD is going south
<proudhawk> its the original for that device. its like 7 or 8 years old
<UndiFineD> a replacement would be welcome then
<proudhawk> problem is, unless I can check the drive without the silly thing freezing up, I can't really know.
<UndiFineD> do you like the loco ?
<proudhawk> huh?
<UndiFineD> the people on #Ubuntu-US-AZ 
<proudhawk> found one that helped me via skype. he was my eyes and I did all the keyboarding. he's a linux newbie, but more than capable for what I needed
<UndiFineD> great that it worked out
<UndiFineD> I hope you will meet some of them in real life too
<proudhawk> same here.
<proudhawk> I even had hiim come into this chan to see who was around. he runs a computer shop in lake havasu city arizona
<proudhawk> btw, I figured out what it was, it seems the machine can't handle high levels of HD i/o before the disk deamon goes into overdrive
<proudhawk> now all I have to do is learn the various shortcuts on orca and I am gtg
<UndiFineD> then I suspect it is logging too much
<proudhawk> possibly
<proudhawk> checking logs now
<proudhawk> dammit, why do they always have to have apparmor running. that takes a lot of cpu and disk I/O
<proudhawk> looks like pulseaudio is also having a few issues.
<proudhawk> ok, turned off a few of the startup applications. I may have to dig a little deeper to turn off some system services
<UndiFineD> gah, and then i got logged out again
<proudhawk> hmmm. is this on a mac or an intel/amd box?
<UndiFineD> an 7 year old xeon
<proudhawk> you may want to check the logs for large number of repeated items.
<UndiFineD> with 2 new disks
<proudhawk> hmmm. something else failing?
<UndiFineD> yes pulseaudio
<proudhawk> oh brother. that may take a bit of troubleshooting. I saw large numbers of repeated entries here for that one
<UndiFineD> Nov  4 08:59:15 head pulseaudio[13450]: pid.c: Stale PID file, overwriting.
<UndiFineD> which only happens when i run orca
<proudhawk> question; do you happen to be visually impaired? (I never really thought to ask)
<UndiFineD> just before that it says pulseaudio[7128]: ratelimit.c: 5151 events suppressed
<proudhawk> uh....yeah
<UndiFineD> no I just need a 12px font
<proudhawk> ah ok
<proudhawk> thats a lot of events to have to surpress
<UndiFineD> there are several of those event messages before it dies
<proudhawk> and when it dies, so does orca
<UndiFineD> every 5 seconds
<proudhawk> there's your problem. looks like pulseaudio has a bug
<UndiFineD> if could find that bug and fix it, orca must be happier
<proudhawk> Nov  4 01:16:09 T72 pulseaudio[1168]: ratelimit.c: 43 events suppressed
<proudhawk> Nov  4 01:17:12 T72 pulseaudio[1168]: last message repeated 12 times
<proudhawk> Nov  4 01:18:12 T72 pulseaudio[1168]: last message repeated 12 times
<proudhawk> my log is filled with that
<UndiFineD> I found the related bug with pulseaudio
<UndiFineD> but they passed it on to dbus
<proudhawk> do tell
<proudhawk> figures
<UndiFineD> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/434436
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 434436 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio: sudden crashes while watching video clips or listening to songs (affects: 52) (dups: 1) (heat: 235)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<UndiFineD> i am not sure, but i found something that may fix it
<proudhawk> ok, do tell
<UndiFineD> ok, that did not work
<proudhawk> what did you try?
<UndiFineD> ln -s /bin/dbus-launch /usr/bin/dbus-launch
<UndiFineD> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/582999
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 582999 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "main.c: Unable to contact D-Bus: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spa wn.ExecFailed: /bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: Autolaunch error: X11 in itialization failed (affects: 1) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,New]
<proudhawk> well, its time I hit the sack. I'll probably be back on tomorrow night (after my tandem bike ride)
<UndiFineD> ofcourse I had not been logged out after the crash
<proudhawk> before I go, I need to test my autojoin options.
<UndiFineD> :)
<UndiFineD> seems to work here
<proudhawk> ok, it took me a moment, but I got the autojoin figured out
<UndiFineD> enjoy your sleep and ofcourse the tandem ride
<proudhawk> oh yeah. especially that. I've been wanting to ride for a long time
<UndiFineD> great
<proudhawk> well, good night.
<UndiFineD> see you soon then :)
<Pendulum> charlie-tca: hey, are you possibly going to put your install guide on a wiki page?
<charlie-tca> did
<Pendulum> awesome :)
<charlie-tca> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility/doc/StartGuide
<charlie-tca> is the basic procedure. The entire procedure will become the TestCase for QA testing
<lazarus_> how can i help
<AlanBell> lazarus_: hi
<lazarus_> AlanBell, hi
<AlanBell> what did you have in mind?
<lazarus_> i have no idea
<AlanBell> :)
<Pendulum> lazarus_: what are you interested in with regards to accessibility?
<AlanBell> ok, so hanging out in the channel is helpful in itself
<AlanBell> there are often people asking questions about navigation around Ubuntu with keyboard and screenreader
<AlanBell> also join the mailing list
<AlanBell> and look around the wiki page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility 
<lazarus_> well my eyes are sensitive to colours but to chang that you need to edit themes sepratley there needs  to be in my mind one configure tool across  the whole system ifthat makes any sense
<AlanBell> there is a compiz colour filter plugin
<AlanBell> which can be used to simulate colour blindness and presumably compensate for it (although there are no filters aiming to do that right now)
<lazarus_> hmm
<lazarus_> trying to think of other things
<AlanBell> lazarus_: the next team meeting will be discussing some items that arose from the Ubuntu Developer Summit
<AlanBell> Pendulum: when is the next meeting?
<Pendulum> next week
 * Pendulum starts drafting that e-mail...
<AlanBell>  and /topic
<lazarus_> i will be about
<charlie-tca> lazarus_: how are you with the wiki?
<lazarus_> charlie-tca, im not sure i understand what your asking
<charlie-tca> Have you ever done any updates or anything ? We have 82 pages in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility to review and update.
<lazarus_> i can try and help 
<charlie-tca> great! We need to update references to Gnopernicus. That is no longer used, instead we use Orca
<charlie-tca> We need to verify the references are still valid, some have become obsolete
<lazarus_> i am sorta new to all of this
<charlie-tca> and we need to review/proof read the text and make grammar and spelling corrections
<charlie-tca> A guide to get started is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WikiGuide.
<charlie-tca> If you have questions, feel free to ask here. 
<charlie-tca> We do not use the tags they have there, but other than that, editing should be pretty much under those guidelines
<lazarus_> charlie-tca, why does the wiki use the old style ubuntu colours?
<charlie-tca> hmm, Most of that wiki does. wiki.ubuntu.com is the developers wiki, so it gets updated last, normally.
<AlanBell> if you log in to the wiki and go to your preferences you can select the light theme
<AlanBell> that is the new wiki theme which is not yet released as the default, but it will be
<AlanBell> hopefully after they finish fixing it
<charlie-tca> AlanBell: Is there a bug to get a high-contrast theme for the wiki?
<charlie-tca> I talked to several developers and website people that were surprised to find out there was no theme suitable for high contrast.
<Pendulum> charlie-tca: I think there may be a work item on it
<AlanBell> well I was doing a load of help on the light theme on the basis that they would install an accessible theme along with it
<AlanBell> bug 654643
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654643 in ubuntu-website "low contrast text bad for low vision users (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654643
<charlie-tca> Okay, I will sit tight for a while more. If we don't get one though, we will have to keep pushing.
<Pendulum> yep. czajkowski has an action item about it
<AlanBell> http://moinmo.in/ThemeMarket/SimpleMente is the theme I want them to install
<charlie-tca> That would be good!
<AlanBell> don't think there is a bug related to that though
<AlanBell> just some slightly stroppy emails
<AlanBell> trouble is with the wiki is that things end up going as rt requests which get routed to /dev/null
<AlanBell> we should have a little project to review bugs all over the place, tag them a11y and boost the priority as per the new rules
<charlie-tca> I agree. Of course, I can only do importance on the Ubuntu bugs. All those little side projects are separate
<charlie-tca> But anything I find is getting the a11y tag added
<charlie-tca> I did review all the bugs in Ubuntu tagged accessibility. Triaged some, tagged all
<Pendulum> AlanBell: UndiFineD were you the two who looked at askubuntu.com using orca and confirmed it's inaccessibility?
<AlanBell> bug 671122
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 671122 in ubuntu-website "install an accessible wiki theme (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/671122
<AlanBell> Pendulum: actually I am not entirely sure that askubuntu.com is inaccessible
<Pendulum> I thought someone tested it?
<AlanBell> http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/68898/how-accessible-are-the-stack-exchange-sites-for-users-of-screen-reader-software
<AlanBell> I don't really know how to properly test it with orca
<charlie-tca> Thanks, AlanBell 
<charlie-tca> I thought it was accessible in firefox?
<Pendulum> I've commented back to Jared asking him to test.
<Pendulum> I really thought UndiFineD looked during UDS and it broke using orca for him
<UndiFineD> Orca fails for me from time to time, several websites do not make text audiable, today i found that orca skips audio, passes empty data to pulse, which passes it on to alsa, which causes an issue in dbus
<UndiFineD> I have not checked it for use with askubuntu.com
<Pendulum> ah, okay
<Pendulum> UndiFineD: are you willing to check?
<Pendulum> also, please file bugs on your problems if you aren't already doing so!
<UndiFineD> at this time .. no, orca makes me log out
<Pendulum> ah, okay
<UndiFineD> this is a bug , already reported by someone else
<Pendulum> *nods*
<UndiFineD> but some website choose to protect their content by an overlay, these are especially hard
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> from what I can tell, the link about accessibility says essentially that one needs to run a script every time they're on stack exchange to make screen readers read it correctly
<UndiFineD> you find them for example on groundbreaking scientific reports
<Pendulum> *nods*
<UndiFineD> where you *should* buy the content
<Pendulum> btw, I apologize for any incoherency I'm ill (I also apologize if I don't remember any of this tomorrow)
<UndiFineD> what happened to you ?
<Pendulum> I went to UDS and caught ubuflu
<UndiFineD> lol
<Pendulum> so I'm curled up on the couch with liquids and snacks and brainless stuff to watch and do
<UndiFineD> yes that what you get from flying
<Pendulum> nah, it wasn't flying. it was definitely UDS
<Pendulum> it started monday/tuesday-ish
<UndiFineD> yes but many others were
<Pendulum> heh
<Pendulum> well, I did fly to UDS. just symptoms were long enough afterwards that I know I didn't catch it on the way there
<Pendulum> it is what happens when you stick 350 people from various parts of the world in one area, though, yes
<UndiFineD> I hope I will be able to go to bucharest
<Pendulum> you mean budapest?
<UndiFineD> and get sick too
<UndiFineD> yes
<Pendulum> heh
<Pendulum> I hope to make it to budapest as well :)
<Pendulum> I didn't get this sick last UDS
<UndiFineD> i can choose, by train or plane
<UndiFineD> both equally exspensive
<Pendulum> I think I had more stress during this one
<Pendulum> nice
<Pendulum> I wish I could have taken the train to this one, but it would have been 3x as expensive and 24+ hours on the train in a wheelchair :-/
<UndiFineD> oh your in a wheelchair, yes, such a train trip through europe is quite nearly impossible
<UndiFineD> train aisles are too small, doors can be too small
<Pendulum> where I've been in europe train travel hasn't bee a problem
<UndiFineD> and the incredible number of stairways you encounter
<Pendulum> UndiFineD: where in europe are you?
<UndiFineD> the netherlands
<Pendulum> actually, my experience with Dutch trains has been quite good :)
<Pendulum> (I am in love with the city of Amsterdam and want to see more of the Netherlands :) )
<UndiFineD> not all of them are good, and wheelchair help usually has to be ordered 2 days in advance
<Pendulum> I've done it both ways
<UndiFineD> I lived in amsterdam, the citty is too crowded, i went back to the countryside up north in friesland
<Pendulum> although I suspect when I just show up the fact that I'm an American tourist probably helps
<Pendulum> I've lived in NYC. Nothing seems crowded after that ;-)
<UndiFineD> heh, queensday is madness in amsterdam, you can walk on heads
<dutchie> tourism is worse when you are one of the tourist attractions
<UndiFineD> yes you are dutchie 
<dutchie> and when you live/work inside tourist attractions
<UndiFineD> :D
<UndiFineD> I think dutchie is afraid to cross the channel
<dutchie> eh?
<UndiFineD> so many people are waiting for Mr holland
<dutchie> not sure if i could live up to that :)
<UndiFineD> see I am right
<dutchie> i have spent a week in .nl before
<dutchie> the jokes began to get old after ~2 hours
<JanC> <Pendulum> I didn't get this sick last UDS --> Belgium must be a less dangerous place than Florida  ;)
<Pendulum> JanC: but Florida is warmer.
<Pendulum> I partially blame the rainstorm that my wheelchair broke during the middle of on Tuesday
<JanC> wheelchair broke?
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> fixed within 30 minutes
<Pendulum> but it meant I got really thuroughly soaked
<Pendulum> and didn't get anywhere that I could get dry for several hours
<JanC> yeah, that's always bad to get sick
<JanC> BTW: I upvoted the meta.se question too
<Pendulum> thanks :)
<JanC> every SE site I register on, I get 100 points for free because of linking the account to my other SE accounts, so I get upvoting rights automatically
<Pendulum> :)
<JanC> (might be a good trick for those who need more rep)
#ubuntu-accessibility 2010-11-05
<Pici> Just noticed this on askubuntu, perhaps someone here could enlighten them (regarding Orca and Festival): http://askubuntu.com/questions/11448 
<UndiFineD> trying
<UndiFineD> hope i wont logout
<charlie-tca> answer given
<UndiFineD> indeed, when set to gnome speech it is selectable and wfm
 * TheMuso shudders... Festival...
<charlie-tca> festival is installed with dasher
<TheMuso> The problem with festival is its architecture, i.e its a server. We should probably change speech-dispatcher to run a festival server instance for itself, similar to how gnome-speech does.
<KristianL> hmm, the keyboard shortcuts for resizing windows aren't very practical under compiz, are they... hmm
<UndiFineD> where can i find more info on persona Daniela ?
<charlie-tca> not available yet. It will be posted when it is ready
<UndiFineD> yes, AlanBell asked me to
<AlanBell> yup
<AlanBell> UndiFineD: do you have the spreadsheet of survey results?
<UndiFineD> no i do not :)
<AlanBell> one sec . . .
<AlanBell> ok, so we did a survey of people who have accessibility issues of various types
<AlanBell> both Ubuntu users and others
<AlanBell> and you will have the results of that in your inbox shortly
<AlanBell> the results may be shared amongst all those interested in helping, but we are not putting them up on the internet in the raw form
<Pendulum> AlanBell: I got some feedback from Charline. let me forward it to you
<AlanBell> so have a read through them and use the answers to build the persona, we want them to be realistic
<AlanBell> just mix things up a bit so it is a montage of several people
<AlanBell> thanks Pendulum 
<UndiFineD> ok, that will be fun :D
#ubuntu-accessibility 2010-11-06
<AlanBell> hi Pendulum
<AlanBell> should I have some emails from you?
<Pendulum> one e-mail
<Pendulum> sent to your gmail, I think
<AlanBell> ah, got it
#ubuntu-accessibility 2010-11-07
<proudhawk> evening
<AlanBell> morning :)
<UndiFineD> :)
<UndiFineD> feels a bit like both to me
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-10-31
<TheMuso> apinheiro: Hi. What extra branches are you including in your unity package? A unity update hsa been released, and I'd like to role a new package for myself and others to use. That is unless you have done so already of course. In any case, my offer to help you with that package is still open.
<apinheiro> TheMuso, ok, thanks for the update
<apinheiro> in that sense
<apinheiro> I will do that ppa update
<apinheiro> at this moment those branches doesn't apply directly
<apinheiro> so I will also update them
<TheMuso> apinheiro: ok thanks.
<Pendulum> TheMuso: where are you at the moment?
<TheMuso> Pendulum: Sorry, I only saw your message just now.
<maco2> Themuso: is there an email from Riddell in the mod queue?
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-11-01
 * maco high fives charlie-tca
<TheMuso> maco: if you mean re the accessibility testing session, I totally agree.
<maco> No
<maco> We're in a session about the new buglisting view and charlie asked whether it'd have a way for the screenshot to dai what other columns are available
<maco> s/screenshot/screenreader/
<maco> s/dai/say/
<TheMuso> Ah ok.
<TheMuso> Bug listing view? You mean for launchpad?
<maco> Answer was that they hadn't considered blind users and will have to do some accessibility testing
<maco> Yes for launchpad
<TheMuso> heh. I am not surprised.
<TheMuso> Thanks guys for going to that session and championing our needs.
<maco> My only input was that the white text on colored backgrounds ought to at lest be bold for legibility 
<maco> Least*
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-11-02
<TheMuso> API: Thanks for the unity a11y package update.
<API> TheMuso, no problem, sorry for the regression
<TheMuso> API: No problem.
<Pendulum> TheMuso: if I try to move the community accessibility thing to this afternoon, would you be able to make it?
<Pendulum> AlanBell: ^^
<Pendulum> TheMuso: I should specify to 16:15
<AlanBell> I can Pendulum 
<TheMuso> Pendulum: Let me check the scheduel as it stands now.
<TheMuso> Pendulum: Yes as things currently stand schedule wis eI can make it.
<Pendulum> all the a11y stuff tomorrow just happens to conflict with the Leadership Summit
<TheMuso> Right, a fair reason to move things around.
<Pendulum> so I'm trying to at least get one session moved
<TheMuso> yep go ahead.
<Pendulum> (sadly there was no way to mark participation essential for the LS)
<TheMuso> Right.
<TheMuso> And yes that is disappointing.
<Pendulum> okay, I'll ask jono if he's okay with my asking to get it moved
<TheMuso> Cool.
<Pendulum> AlanBell: TheMuso session changed to today at 16:15
<AlanBell> ok, thanks Pendulum 
<Pendulum> (lists e-mailed as well)
<Pendulum> TheMuso: also, would you be okay with us moving the kubuntu a11y session to 10AM tomorrow?
<Pendulum> TheMuso: or 11AM tomorrow?
<Pendulum> TheMuso: we're in Antigua 2 doing A11y community stuff
<TheMuso> Pendulum: Oh shit, I didn't see it on the schedule... Be right there.
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-11-03
<TheMuso> AlanBell: Kubuntu accessibility session in #ubuntu-uds-bonaire5 if you are around.
<fregl> TheMuso: https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo lists the accessibility list. I'm not sure which page you are referring to?
<Pendulum_> AlanBell: a11y session is right now in antigua 3
<TheMuso> AlanBell: So how far along is the eZoom focus tracking code? Or are you unsure at the moment.
<AlanBell> unsure
 * AlanBell fires up another machine to test it on
<TheMuso> No hurry, just curious.
<TheMuso> Pendulum: Are you subscribed to gnome-accessibility-devel?
<AlanBell> TheMuso: can't get it to do the last step of the install instructions, the BUILD_GLOBAL=true cmake ../accessibility bit
<Pendulum> TheMuso: I don't think so, but i'll check
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-11-04
<joanie> AlanBell and/or TheMuso the person doing the eZoom work is aleiva in #a11y 
<AlanBell> ooh thanks joanie 
<TheMuso> joanie: Thanks.
<Pendulum> I just talked to one of the people here for Linaro Connect (he's an outside contractor) who is interested in how to get a11y in early with all of this scaling to other devices stuff Mark wants to do
<TheMuso> Pendulum: Thats cool.
<TheMuso> l
<TheMuso> whoops
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-11-05
<Fudge> sounds like heaps of fun
<Pendulum> TheMuso: I hope you have good travels home!
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-11-06
<Fudge> me too
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-10-29
<JanC> https://lwn.net/Articles/519617/
<AlanBell> thanks JanC 
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-11-03
<AlanBell> hi dk
<AlanBell> dk: is this you? https://launchpad.net/~dkcross
#ubuntu-accessibility 2013-10-28
<Fudge> is at-spi-atk actually a package or is it part of atk1
<Fudge> Oh I found it
#ubuntu-accessibility 2013-10-29
<Texou> hi :)
<Texou> what's up for Ubuntu 13.10 in accessibility? Ubuntu gnome works? Ubuntu with Unity too? should I test gnome-classic or Unity 3D now works? 
#ubuntu-accessibility 2013-10-31
<w0jrl> Does anyone have a direct link to the firefox 24 package for 12.04? I upgraded before reading the email on the list about Firefox 25, and now have an unusable browser.
<w0jrl> I'm using 64bit.
<JanC> what's wrong with Firefox 25?
#ubuntu-accessibility 2013-11-03
<Fudge> guys hello
#ubuntu-accessibility 2019-10-29
<prometoys> is this channel alive? :)
